# Massachusetts Ambulance Fee "Rip-offs"



## harryb714 (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/e...icles/2010/12/27/stop_ambulance_fee_rip_offs/


Essential BCBS's solution is to pay the ambulance companies what they want to pay. Wouldn't a better solution be for patients (in non emergencies) to use cheaper transportation (chair car, family, taxi) when their condition allows.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 28, 2010)

What the author clearly doesn't know, and proves that he needs to shut up and learn, is that medicare pays pennies on the dollar, not an actual "fair"amount, which insurance companies tend to do.


----------



## emtpche (Dec 28, 2010)

Agree with you that.  Like most enlighted reporters he only dug part way into the issue.  Maybe a little bit paranoid with a aluminum hat on but I bet donuts to dollars he was voicing someones elses thoughts


----------



## medicdan (Dec 28, 2010)

He also doesn't understand the difference between 911 response and non-emergency transport. The commenters don't understand the difference between ALS and BLS in the "EMT Trucks" or why more than one shows up some times...?
Anyone want to set them straight?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 28, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> He also doesn't understand the difference between 911 response and non-emergency transport. The commenters don't understand the difference between ALS and BLS in the "EMT Trucks" or why more than one shows up some times...?
> Anyone want to set them straight?



They're retarded monkey who most likely wouldn't retain a thought for longer than 30 seconds anyways... much like Youtube commentators


----------



## medicdan (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, but this is the Boston Globe... even the original editorial is dumb, but it was distributed to millions who won't see the truth. I've already submitted my response as a separate editorial, although I doubt the Globe will publish.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 28, 2010)

I wrote a response in the article AND wrote my own editorial emailed to the Globe detesting the idiotic author.


----------



## harryb714 (Dec 29, 2010)

*related article from usa today*

http://www.usatoday.com/yourlife/health/healthcare/hospitals/2010-12-28-ambulance-fees_N.htm


----------

